# Correct diagnosis ????



## pka222 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm wondering if I've got the right diagnosis for my self. I'm a 30 year old male, I have fairly normal relationships with people I am not close to but fail to feel or express emotion in most situations. The only emotion that makes it through publicly- usually with someone close to me is anger - which really sucks. I have a big problem with people I'm close to - I get unreasonably irritable, and don't feel much else- love, sadness, excitment etc... I've just blown a 4 year relationship with a wonderful lady in large part because I was unaware of how I felt, didn't feel things until it was to late - seemed ambivalent to important events. Now I am sad, feel sick with jelousy and really want to fix myself. Any help figure out what to do would really be great- THANKS


----------



## siwedge (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like you're so full of anger that it's blocking access to your other feelings. Have you always felt like this? Maybe talking it out with someone competent would help


----------

